# Audit system (BSM)



## mark_j (Aug 25, 2020)

Does anyone know the difference between the OpenBSM port and that in FreeBSD OS?

After a cursory glance, the only thing I've noticed is there's no auditfilterd in the OS but there is in the port.

If no one knows on here, I might hit the mailing list (freebsd-ports?) for an answer. (There's no maintainer for the port, BTW).


----------

